# Bilder von Haibikes und Centurions im Saarland und Umgebung ??



## haibikeqrc (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

wer fährt ein Haibike oder Centurion im Saarland und Umgebung ?

........na dann stellt hier mal fleissig Bilder rein.  

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Bikes der Winora-Gruppe ?


----------



## haibikeqrc (8. Mai 2012)

Warum klappt das nicht mit den Bildern anhängen, 

weder BBC noch Html funktioniert !! Sch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (8. Mai 2012)

ladest die bilder hier ins fotoalbum, klickst dann  das bild an, und recht unten steht dann was mit einem code einblenden, den kopierst du und hier einfach als text einfügen....fettich....


----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ladest die bilder hier ins fotoalbum, klickst dann  das bild an, und recht unten steht dann was mit einem code einblenden, den kopierst du und hier einfach als text einfügen....fettich....




Danke für den Tip !!! Genau das habe ich mehrmals versucht
aber es klappt nicht. 
(Fotoalbum, Bild anklicken, mit BBC../HTML einbetten, 
Zeile angeklickt bis sie komplett blau ist, dann im Datei einfügen,
Link mit strg+V einfügen)


----------



## Koohgie (9. Mai 2012)




----------



## Koohgie (9. Mai 2012)

also benutz den bbc code....kopieren und hier einfügen....sonst nix....ging bei mir und deinen album ja auch gerade.....


----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> also benutz den bbc code....kopieren und hier einfügen....sonst nix....ging bei mir und deinen album ja auch gerade.....



nächster Versuch : 
Bild : das Bike von meiner Frau


----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> also benutz den bbc code....kopieren und hier einfügen....sonst nix....ging bei mir und deinen album ja auch gerade.....




Vielen Dank cocu1980 !!!!   Hier passt´s mal wieder : 
Warum einfach, wenn´s auch umständlich geht ?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Mai 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


>


 

schöne Lackierung


----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2012)

............keine Haibikes oder Centurions 
im Saarland und Umgebung vertreten ??
Haben wir wirklich EXOTEN ??


----------



## Koohgie (9. Mai 2012)

ich glaub ein "welche Bikes fahrt ihr im Saarland und Umgebung!?!" thread reicht aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ich glaub ein "welche Bikes fahrt ihr im Saarland und Umgebung!?!" thread reicht aus....



*******gal !!!! Hier gibt´s soviel doppelt und dreifach im Forum, 
da kommt´s darauf wohl auch nicht an, oder ?????


----------



## Koohgie (9. Mai 2012)

mir persönlich ist es wurscht.....war halt nur so ein gedanke warum noch keiner was reingeschrieben hat.....


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (10. Mai 2012)

Mein Hai





Mittlerweile schon mit diversen Änderungen.

VG


----------



## orangevtrsp1 (12. Juli 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


>


 
Bin zwar nicht aus dem Saarland oder Umgebung....hab mir aber das gleiche Bike gekauft bin aber leider noch nicht viel zum fahren gekommen . mußte leider wegen einem Plattfuß aufgeben..wie bist du denn zufrieden mit dem Teil?


----------



## haibikeqrc (12. Juli 2012)

Bin zwar nicht aus dem Saarland oder Umgebung....hab mir aber das gleiche Bike gekauft bin aber leider noch nicht viel zum fahren gekommen . mußte leider wegen einem Plattfuß aufgeben..wie bist du denn zufrieden mit dem Teil?[/quote]


Bin sehr zufrieden mir dem Bike. Hab jetzt schon einige KM runter, 
bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme. 
Geometrie finde ich auch o.k., hatte mal nen Test gelesen, indem 
es hieß, das Vorderrad würde sehr schnell steigen trotz Absenkung der 
Gabel. Davon hab ich bis jetzt noch garnicht´s gemerkt, fahre auch 
steile Anstiege hoch und musste die Absenkung noch nie benutzen !!
Einziger Minuspunkt: Finde die Torx Schrauben der Bremsen absolut 
beschissen (ist aber ein Magura-Thema). Pass auf wenn Du die Griffweite einstellen willst, hab mir da schon eine Schraube abgerissen. Ich werde demnächt alle Torxschrauben durch Imbusschrauben ersetzen. 

Sonst gibt´s meiner Meinung nach Nicht´s zu bemängeln. 

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit deinem Bike.


----------



## orangevtrsp1 (12. Juli 2012)

Das mit den Torxschrauben kenn ich.... ein Bekannter hat auch die Schrauben an seiner Magura und hat beim einstellen schon eine Abgerissen

Wie ist denn der Hinterbau...im Test steht "Antriebseinflüsse" wippt der wirklich so?  Bei meiner Testfahrt hab ich leider nicht ins Gelände gehen können sondern bin nur in der Stadt gefahren. Aber die Sitzposition hat mich einfach überzeugt...draufsetzen und wohlfühlen ... hab auch noch Treck, Cube und Ghost gefahren aber auf dem Haibike hat mir die Geometrie am besten gefallen ....wie gesagt in Test sprechen Sie immer von starkem wippen...war der einzige Punkt der mich verunsichert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikeqrc (12. Juli 2012)

orangevtrsp1 schrieb:


> Das mit den Torxschrauben kenn ich.... ein Bekannter hat auch die Schrauben an seiner Magura und hat beim einstellen schon eine Abgerissen
> 
> Wie ist denn der Hinterbau...im Test steht "Antriebseinflüsse" wippt der wirklich so?  Bei meiner Testfahrt hab ich leider nicht ins Gelände gehen können sondern bin nur in der Stadt gefahren. Aber die Sitzposition hat mich einfach überzeugt...draufsetzen und wohlfühlen ... hab auch noch Treck, Cube und Ghost gefahren aber auf dem Haibike hat mir die Geometrie am besten gefallen ....wie gesagt in Test sprechen Sie immer von starkem wippen...war der einzige Punkt der mich verunsichert hat.



Hab leider keinen direkten Vergleich, kann aber nicht´s von starkem Wippen sagen.... Berghoch mach ich immer die Plattform zu, da ist mir nicht´s aufgefallen. 
Bei den Tests ist auch zu bedenken, dass die Bikes dort von 
"Profis" getestet werden, deren Empfinden und Ansprüche sind bestimmt 
nen Tick höher als die eines Hobbybikers. Desweitern spielt bei den Test 
bestimmt auch ein gewisser Lobbygedanke ne Rolle (wer gut schmiert...) 

Also ich finde das Bike top und für meine Ansprüche reicht es vollkommen aus!!!


----------



## orangevtrsp1 (13. Juli 2012)

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen wie viel Luft du im Dämpfer hast....ich hab bei 85 Kilo 200 psi drin und ich denk der is noch zu weich...taucht scho so 2cm ein wenn ich mich draufsetze


----------



## haibikeqrc (14. Juli 2012)

orangevtrsp1 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen wie viel Luft du im Dämpfer hast....ich hab bei 85 Kilo 200 psi drin und ich denk der is noch zu weich...taucht scho so 2cm ein wenn ich mich draufsetze





Fahre den Dämpfer, bei meinen 90 Kilo, mit 290 psi.
Hast du nach einer Tour auch einen leichten Ölfilm am Dämpfer? Mir wurde gesagt, das wäre normal. Finde es aber trotzdem komisch.


----------



## orangevtrsp1 (14. Juli 2012)

Einen leichten Ölfilm habe ich auch....ein Kumpel von mir hat auch ein neues Foxfahrwerk in sein Bike gebaut und hat noch viel mehr Öl an seinem Dämpfer als ich...sein Händler meinte dass ein wenig einlauföl reinkommt und das am Anfang dann zu sehen ist...Er hat auch schon mal über das Ventil etwas Luft abgelassen und es kam ein wenig Öl raus...
Bei 90 kilo 290 psi ist aber dann schon ein wenig straff oder???


----------



## haibikeqrc (15. Juli 2012)

Na mit dem Öl bin ich jetzt aber beruhigt. Danke. 
Hab mir mein Fahrwerk im Bikeladen einstellen lassen, nachdem ich 
mehrmals selbst rumexperimentiert habe und nie zufrieden war. 
Muss sagen, so wie es jetzt ist bin ich zufrieden.


----------

